# Can I take my hedgehog places?



## Keely (Apr 23, 2014)

So, in this article:

http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html

It says that you can take your hedgehogs on shopping trips if they're comfortable in the car. Is this true? Can I take my future hedgie (2 days!) places with me? I have a "Bonding sack" that goes around my neck, and the hog can sleep in it. Can I take her on walks, shopping, etc? I love showing my pets off, so is this really safe and okay to do? I realize this will also depend on her personality.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I know there are people who do this but I personally don't really see the point. They are nocturnal animals and will be asleep during the day. It will of course depend on the hedgehogs character but I highly doubt they'd like to be constantly bothered by your movements etc. when they are trying to sleep.
And keep in mind bringing pets is illegal to some places like supermarkets/grocery stores where they sell food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with Draenog. It'd be best for trips to mainly stick with visits to the pet store or something like that. Definitely avoid taking your hedgehog anywhere there's going to be food, including restaurants. I would keep trips short as well, if you do give it a try. I took Lily out a few times (twice was for class presentations, which she was great for), but she was definitely kept awake by the activity and didn't sleep well (and would sleep late & be less active that night if she'd been out during the day), so we kept trips to the bare minimum. She usually only went out for vet visits. But some hedgies are more much active & curious and may enjoy short trips.


----------

